# Business Loan in Thailand



## Jelly_Bud

Hey everyone 

I was wondering what is the best Bank for an expat to get a Business Loan from in Bangkok area please??? (around 1,000,000 Baht)

Also what paper work would be needed, excluding the obvious Type-B visa, Passports and Business plans 

I have my business plan sorted and all other online features setup and have a location in mind.

Would appreciate your feedback and help and would be open to hear any other ways of getting a Loan 

Many Thanks.


----------



## Jelly_Bud

Sorry forgot to add that I have Trustworthy Thai Business partner and know about 4 Thais to 1 foreign worker rule and all other rules that apply to a foreigner


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Jelly_Bud said:


> *Hey everyone
> 
> I was wondering what is the best Bank for an expat to get a Business Loan from in Bangkok area please??? (around 1,000,000 Baht)
> 
> Also what paper work would be needed, excluding the obvious Type-B visa, Passports and Business plans
> 
> I have my business plan sorted and all other online features setup and have a location in mind.
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback and help and would be open to hear any other ways of getting a Loan
> 
> Many Thanks.*


I don't know but I suspect that if you are successful in getting a business loan as a foreigner in Thailand, a loan based on sound business principles and cold logic, you would be able to write a book or set up a website to offer information that a lot of people will pay for. But please keep us informed on the ups and down of the process.


----------



## rubberfarmer

JB your Thai partner will have 51% of the business, he/she should be applying for the loan.
If it's a limited partnership company, you will have to invest 1-5 mil Bt as an alien.
Wild guess here, some sort of internet business, no physical assets, no chance.

More info needed to give you a better answer. Jim


----------



## joseph44

In other words.......hardly a chance to get a business loan as an alien.


----------



## Jelly_Bud

rubberfarmer said:


> JB your Thai partner will have 51% of the business, he/she should be applying for the loan.
> If it's a limited partnership company, you will have to invest 1-5 mil Bt as an alien.
> Wild guess here, some sort of internet business, no physical assets, no chance.
> 
> More info needed to give you a better answer. Jim


Thanks for the reply. Yes I was thinking of making it so my Partner handled this part and it sounds like I have more a chance that way. Its for a shop and the loan would be for start-up costs


----------



## rubberfarmer

Jelly_Bud said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes I was thinking of making it so my Partner handled this part and it sounds like I have more a chance that way. Its for a shop and the loan would be for start-up costs


Good luck with it, but don't like your chances, banks here are the same as the west, loan on assets or business history, not on business plans and good ideas.
If your shop takes off and does well, you'll find copy cats will open up beside you.

Lots to research, type of company, work permits, taxes, other permits, rent etc. 
You need a business accountant to set things up, pay wages, social security for employees and the list goes on. Jim


----------



## Oneman

Jelly_Bud said:


> I was wondering what is the best Bank for an expat to get a Business Loan from in Bangkok area please???


I am posting this warning for anyone else thinking of doing something similar here in Thailand.
I hope this post will convey a helpful tone in my comments, but it may come across as ridicule -- I'll try anyway.

I've noticed Jelly_Bud's various posts here about starting a business, a retail store in a mall, using a bank loan.
All of his posts strike me as hopelessly naive.
Based on his questions, he doesn't have even a basic idea of how business is done here.



Jelly_Bud said:


> I have Trustworthy Thai Business partner


Sorry, but no you don't.
There is no such thing in Thailand.

I don't think JB is in the mood to reconsider his plans, but I hope others reading this will *not* be tempted to follow his path.

- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dhream

Yup, sounds like they're on a hiding to nothing, it is just not a good idea, even IF your business partner is trustworthy. if things go sour they have a legal right 51% to take the business off you, and there is diddly squat you can do about it... OTOH if they 'disappear' with the funds, don't expect to ever see justice done. And then there's intellectual property (non-existent) 'tea-money' and on and on, and that's if it all goes according to plan!


----------



## Kumahh

*Secure Your Loan With (BG/SBLC) As Collateral*

I work as a financial consultant for my clients and We have a direct genuine provider for BG/ SBLC/LC/DLC specifically for lease, at affordable leasing price of any amount of face value, Issuance by HSBC London/Hong Kong or any other AA rated Bank in Europe, Middle East or USA.
Mr. Senthil Kumah
Email: sksam.advisor AT gmail com 
Skype ID:uzbroker.zeng1


----------



## sunandsands

That's right, it's indeed very likely that you'd need a Thai partner for a business loan. Not sure too if the business should already be existing or something, but you might want to check the specifics with a bank to get an idea. Would love to hear more about this. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Hey, Jelly Bud, here's the best suggestion you will ever get.

Don't give you're startup money to your Thai friend. If you somehow, get a loan in your name, don't give it to your Thai friend, either.

Here's what you should do.

Now, pay close attention.

Don't skip any details.

Here it is.

Take all of the start up money, from any source, and, and, .......

give it to me. 

I will return 50% to you.

At least you'll end up with some money, and, so will I since I provided you with workable advice. 

Good luck, partner.


----------



## medallion

*Do you need Loan?*

Project financing program. We offer flexible financing for various projects by following the usual rigorous procedures. This funding program allows a customer to enjoy a low interest rate repayment for as low as 3% per year for a period of 2-30 years. We can approve a financing for up to $500,000,000.00 or more depending on the type of business. email: medallionfinancing/ gmail/ com

Regards,
Mr Adams


----------



## greenlight01

*Loan offer apply now*

Dear Sir/Madam,
We offer loan at a very low interest rate of 3% Are you looking for a loan to finance your project or pay off your bills, Here comes your opportunity to apply at Green Light Capital Inc we offer all types of loan to invest on business Interested person must be honest. contact us now via email: [email protected] com


----------



## Omegaman477

Jelly_Bud said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I was wondering what is the best Bank for an expat to get a Business Loan from in Bangkok area please??? (around 1,000,000 Baht)
> 
> Also what paper work would be needed, excluding the obvious Type-B visa, Passports and Business plans
> 
> I have my business plan sorted and all other online features setup and have a location in mind.
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback and help and would be open to hear any other ways of getting a Loan
> 
> Many Thanks.


Without bricks and mortar security, in Thailand, a farang has little chance of an unsecured loan from a major bank. private lenders may help, but watch the conditions and rates. You may be able to raise THB$1Mil via a pile of credit cards. But the interest rate is staggering. The Thai visa and foreign business landscape is geared to force foreigners to bring in foreign capital.

Remember foreigners are highly restricted in the jobs they can do in Thailand. Check your profession eligibility first.


----------

